

The most valuable keywords to have on a tech resume - nealabq
http://qz.com/229570/here-are-most-valuable-skills-in-americas-tech-job-market/

======
bengali3
Bigger takeaway from the article: it takes Google 3 months to fill a specific
engineering position.

"Google, for example, took an average of 97 days to fill computer-related jobs
(primarily software engineers)"

I'm a dev not in the hiring industry, but in such a competitive environment
for STEM talent, wouldn't speed win here? (something tech is usually awesome
at anyways)

Being able to screen, test, check, decide and offer faster than your
competition would possibly mean:

-fewer declines due to missed oportunities

-lower compensation (with less competing bid scenarios)

-faster development times by getting the resources 3 MONTHS sooner

